# downriver,mi - Salt dog under tailgate spreader



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Stainless steel Electric under tailgate spreader.everthing work as it should good condition .comes with controller and harness.$2200 Call 313-443-7067


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've seen this in person too. I'll his items are in great condition.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Pics


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

The auger and spinner motor was replaced last season .


----------

